# Breeding with no bubble nest



## alex_ioanni (May 3, 2021)

Hi y’all. So i finally have a successful breeding pair of bettas. I have a blue mustard male betta (Golden Ramsey) breeding with a black orchid female betta (Yin). Strangely enough this is Goldens’ first “successful” spawn. (There have been 3 other females before Yin.) This time however he never built a bubble nest. He used duck weed. ONLY DUCK WEED. I have never seen a betta do this and I’m slightly confused/ concerned. I’ll add some pictures  any thoughts????







some have bubbles others don’t.....














Yin







Golden Ramsey (and no he doesn’t have fin rot he just plays to much in the plants and rocks)


----------



## alex_ioanni (May 3, 2021)

Just a little update the eggs disappeared.  I am now going to try with a different female.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You can still see bubbles. Some of mine didn't make any bubbles. . . . Don't worry about bubnle nests. As long as the male tends to the eggs, they will hatch.

In your case, I think your male is an egg eater. If you get another spawn, try scooping eggs into a clean bowl with about 1" water. Try to spread eggs - it doesn't matter whether they float or sink. Fertilized eggs should hatch. But it's a race against mold. A drop of methylene blue may help prevent mold.


----------



## alex_ioanni (May 3, 2021)

indjo said:


> You can still see bubbles. Some of mine didn't make any bubbles. . . . Don't worry about bubnle nests. As long as the male tends to the eggs, they will hatch.
> 
> In your case, I think your male is an egg eater. If you get another spawn, try scooping eggs into a clean bowl with about 1" water. Try to spread eggs - it doesn't matter whether they float or sink. Fertilized eggs should hatch. But it's a race against mold. A drop of methylene blue may help prevent mold.


Do u have any other recommendations for how the tank or bowl should be set up? The breeding tank the bettas are in now have a bunch of little bugs and stuff that I know the fry could and can eat. Should I transfer water? How warm should the temperature be for the incubation process?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It would be best to breed in new clean water when ever you intend to artificially hatch eggs. I suggest you keep that old water filled with micro-organism for later - when fry hatch. Your set up sounds fine.

If you don't have other tanks, use (at least) a 1g (or bigger) short and wide (not tall) Tupperware. you can Keep it bare if you know male is rather docile, or use hideouts opposite the nest area (place dark cover at top where you want them to nest/spawn - clear covers for the rest of the container). 

If you use a new clean Tupperware with new clean water, you can remove parents instead. IMO, you still need to spread eggs as best as you can to avoid bad eggs infecting good eggs.

I use bare used 1ltr plastic ice cream bowls. No special treaments other than keep dry under direct sunlight before used. My temp is around 84F. I cover the bowl to avoid day-night temp fluctuations. Eggs usually hatch in 2-3 days. I remove bad eggs becsuse fry might get caught in mold. Sometimes I add water and anacharis once fry hatched - only 1-3 pieces for fry to rest on.

I move fry after 2-3 days of free swimming. Float bowl in growout tank for about 30 minutes. Slowly spoon tank water into bowl until full. Then slowly dip bowl and release fry.


----------



## alex_ioanni (May 3, 2021)

indjo said:


> It would be best to breed in new clean water when ever you intend to artificially hatch eggs. I suggest you keep that old water filled with micro-organism for later - when fry hatch. Your set up sounds fine.
> 
> If you don't have other tanks, use (at least) a 1g (or bigger) short and wide (not tall) Tupperware. you can Keep it bare if you know male is rather docile, or use hideouts opposite the nest area (place dark cover at top where you want them to nest/spawn - clear covers for the rest of the container).
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks!


----------

